# Sri Lanka's Killing Fields



## john. M (15 Jun 2011)

http://youtu.be/Rz_eCLcp1Mc

Discretion: Gore and Sexual Content


----------



## Journeyman (15 Jun 2011)

Hmmm.....a link with a warning of "Gore and Sexual Content," without any further comment or insight. So why "MUST WATCH"!?  

This is Milnet.ca not the tabloids.


----------



## infantryian (15 Jun 2011)

I am also a little skeptical that the website is youtu.be not youtube.com, but yes I agree with Journeyman. Why must we watch it?


----------



## Sigger (15 Jun 2011)

Sapperian said:
			
		

> I am also a little skeptical that the website is youtu.be not youtube.com, but yes I agree with Journeyman. Why must we watch it?


youtu.be is YouTube's official URL shortener.

So many skeptics and assumptions without attempting to research.


Edit to remove "Winner of Amnesty International's media award 2011" as I could not verify.


----------



## john. M (15 Jun 2011)

sorry it is the YouTube link shortner.

I just saw it 20 mins ago, wanted to share it with the rest......pretty screwed up.
Must watch because it shows modern day genocide.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Jun 2011)

Bravo Juliet said:
			
		

> Must watch because it shows modern day genocide.



Still not a must watch. 

Many here have seen modern day genocide up close and personal.

Just go back and edit the MUST WATCH out of the title and be done with it.


----------



## john. M (15 Jun 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Still not a must watch.
> 
> Many here have seen modern day genocide up close and personal.
> 
> Just go back and edit the MUST WATCH out of the title and be done with it.



once you finished watching the whole video; and if you still have the same opinion ill take it off.


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Jun 2011)

Bravo Juliet said:
			
		

> once you finished watching the whole video; and if you still have the same opinion ill take it off.



Ok then.....I have a strange feeling something will be posted here very shortly....about the tone of posts on here..... :2c:


----------



## Journeyman (15 Jun 2011)

Bravo Juliet said:
			
		

> Must watch because it shows modern day genocide.


I think you missed my point, which is basically, "so what"?

Add some personal thought  to your post. How is this different from Armenia or Cambodia or Rwanda? Is there any linkage to Canada's Sri Lankan community? What do you believe, if anything, should be done -- including why and how?

Otherwise it just comes across as puerile death porn.....which this site neither needs or condones.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Jun 2011)

I watched it. Definately not a must watch.

When does the vid of the Tamil Tiger atrocities come out?

Really pretty tame to stuff to be calling it the 'killing fields' when one thinks to the Khmer Rouge whose actions the phrase was coined for.

Go edit your title now.


----------



## john. M (15 Jun 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I watched it. Definately not a must watch.
> 
> When does the vid of the Tamil Tiger atrocities come out?
> 
> ...


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Jun 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I think you missed my point, which is basically, "so what"?
> 
> Add some personal thought  to your post. How is this different from Armenia or Cambodia or Rwanda? Is there any linkage to Canada's Sri Lankan community? What do you believe, if anything, should be done -- including why and how?
> 
> Otherwise it just comes across as puerile death porn.....which this site neither needs or condones.



I tried to tell em, but they won't listen.....And I agree with JM.
I was in Croatia in 93. I wasn't on the sweep teams that were manned by Mortar Platoon who found the bodies of the victims of the murdering scum called an "army" and I am damn glad I wasn't.


----------



## john. M (15 Jun 2011)

took you 15 mins to watch a 50 mins video ?

I said its a must watch because it shows soldiers executing LTTE prisoners , sexual abuse of TV news reader and more.
no one said LTTE is good but it is expected of a terrorist group but on the other hand Goverment of Sri Lanka doing this to their own people. 

33:45 Is tame É ???


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Jun 2011)

Bravo Juliet said:
			
		

> I said its a must watch because it shows soldiers executing LTTE prisoners , sexual abuse of TV news reader and more.
> no one said LTTE is good but it is expected of a terrorist group but on the other hand Goverment of Sri Lanka doing this to their own people.


_Is_ it _expected_ of a terrorist group?  How about if/when they get to be in charge?

Still not much there re:  


			
				Journeyman said:
			
		

> Add some personal thought  to your post. How is this different from Armenia or Cambodia or Rwanda? Is there any linkage to Canada's Sri Lankan community? What do you believe, if anything, should be done -- including why and how?



Otherwise....


			
				Journeyman said:
			
		

> ....it just comes across as puerile death porn.....which this site neither needs or condones.


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Jun 2011)

Bravo Juliet said:
			
		

> took you 15 mins to watch a 50 mins video ?
> 
> I said its a must watch because it shows soldiers executing LTTE prisoners , sexual abuse of TV news reader and more.
> no one said LTTE is good but it is expected of a terrorist group but on the other hand Goverment of Sri Lanka doing this to their own people.



This is not new, governments have "neck shot" their own for centuries. The former Soviet Union did it for sport; the Nazis to eradicate an entire race. The Turks attempted to eradicate the Armenians. Sadaam Hussein used chemical weapons on the Kurds in Northern Iraq. Cambodians slaughtered TWO MILLION of their OWN people.  The government of South Vietnam wasn't lilly white.
I know that you are shocked that a government could do this......but governments do.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Jun 2011)

Bravo Juliet said:
			
		

> took you 15 mins to watch a 50 mins video ?
> 
> I said its a must watch because it shows soldiers executing LTTE prisoners , sexual abuse of TV news reader and more.
> no one said LTTE is good but it is expected of a terrorist group but on the other hand Goverment of Sri Lanka doing this to their own people.



So I jumped through it instead of wasting my time. The message is the same. It's still not a must watch.

Now, go look up videos of Pol Pot's killing fields if you want to get a true gist of the phrase. and not some sensationalistic You Tube posters idea of it.


----------



## Dissident (15 Jun 2011)

Where is my popcorn smiley?


----------

